
Senna.js - lolptdr
http://sennajs.com/
======
tomcam
Docs are a model of their kind. Uses the HTML5 history API, for better or for
worse. Code is documented well, examples are straightforward, and BTW it runs
like a bat out of hell, as advertised. As recently illustrated [1], there is
no more penalty from Google. Its crawlers now read single-page apps as well as
HTML.

[1] [http://searchengineland.com/tested-googlebot-crawls-
javascri...](http://searchengineland.com/tested-googlebot-crawls-javascript-
heres-learned-220157)

------
grubles
Great name! For those that don't know Senna:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSZj8v_Dqzk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSZj8v_Dqzk)

------
djsumdog
Is buggy as hell on FF/mobile.

Also, single page apps have limited use. They don't scale up. The examples
like blogs and email are really bad examples.

------
pedalpete
Why does the senna.js site not use it's own product as an example? Eat it's
own dog food?

